# Carbon Fibre Dial Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have decided to start a new thread on this as the other is too cluttered.

I have finalised the design and made two stunning watches. I'm just taking pictures now, hang on ....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have made two printing plates , one without batons :


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

and one with :


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think to keep costs and time to a minimum I will only be printing the dial in white, well maybe







.

The options available :

The colour of the dial dots can be anything you want.

The hands can be plain or have a coloured insert, again any colour you want.

Both dials available with or without calendar.

Black or white calendar.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Both nice Roy.







First one's me favourite so far.


----------



## rolex (Apr 14, 2004)

:

Great watches . Good idea, design your own watch.

I like the 2nd one the most


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep, first one _*is*_ the one...very clean design.









Bloody good idea whoever thought of having no batons









On the second, you can't really have that date window breaking through the "3" like that....can you?









Any idea of price yet Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think an undated version of the second one would be super cool









_Very_ impressed with the yellow lining on the hands









Well done that man


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like the way the date shows through the three, it looks a lot better than no three at all.









Price will be under Â£150.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You say the dots can be any colour, can they also be done in superluminova?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> You say the dots can be any colour, can they also be done in superluminova?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, white, green or yellow luminova.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Luminova as an option sounds good to me







they should sell well, there are a lot of lumies out here


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Luminova as an option sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There certainly are,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm saying nowt.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Luminova as an option sounds good to me
> ...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm not so sure now - I may get used to the new font but I could never come to terms with the date poking through the 3 like that







- and I'd prefer to have a date - is there no other way?









Maybe I'll come round if I keep looking at the non-date version - it does look quite cool sans batons....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> I'm not so sure now - I may get used to the new font but I could never come to terms with the date poking through the 3 like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It probably would look better with a black date wheel.

I have the original printing plate too so i can still use that should anyone wan't it.

Oh too many options , my head hurts.









Hang on and I'll see if I can photo shop a black calendar wheel onto it....................


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I could move the calendar to between 3 and four or 4 and 5 but that would mean removing the dial feet.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I could move the calendar to between 3 and four or 4 and 5 but that would mean removing the dial feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I suggest you do is to finish off the "3" on the actual date wheel ... but you'd have to do it for all 31 days


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I could move the calendar to between 3 and four or 4 and 5 but that would mean removing the dial feet.
> ...


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

When are you taking orders say now please. I would like the second dial, black date wheel and red dots and hands. Is it going to be on the carbon strap? Also any chance of the whole case being brushed?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> When are you taking orders say now please. I would like the second dial, black date wheel and red dots and hands. Is it going to be on the carbon strap? Also any chance of the whole case being brushed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take email orders now but it may take me a week or so to complete any.

Hands can be all red or red with luminous inserts or red with white inserts would look good.

I may even be able to make a few with red numerals but that would be a month away and may look a little too much.

Yes will include the carbon straps.

Sorry I cannot brush the bezels.

The price will be Â£149.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> I do not know excatly where it would sit but this will give you some idea :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Date at 4 really works for me - especially if it was white on black







. Could you do this arrangement without batons? + all white markers + white lume dots + white lume fill to hands + bright blue second hand + polished bezel + carbon strap - I'm ready when you are







And, if you're numbering, low even please


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have changed my mind again







, I posted above that I could not do this but YES I think I can. As I say the dial feet would have to be removed and the dial would be secured to the movement by a different method but yes I can do it.

Not numbering them as they will probably all be different.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Not numbering them as they will probably all be different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You started it!

It's your own bloody fault anyway you shouldn't be so good to us. If you just had them all made for you you wouldn't have these problems!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Not numbering them as they will probably all be different.
> ...


We don't do that over here, it's cheating.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:



> Hands can be all red or red with luminous inserts or red with white inserts would look good.
> 
> I may even be able to make a few with red numerals but that would be a month away and may look a little too much.


Hmmm, a Ferrari version as well


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy I'll e-mail my order to you. Just to confirm you could make the watch just like this but replaceing the yellow with red.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> Just to confirm you could make the watch just like this but replaceing the yellow with red.


Yes no problem.









Just a mock up but something like this Ron ?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I love this watch

























Date @ 4, black date wheel, would be just perfect.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Email order sent, Roy.

This has been a fantastic experience for me - thanks again for the opportunity to be involved









Congrats on another great design - the carbon fibre dial concept was a real inspiration IMO. It will be interesting to see all the personalised variations


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

Is this custom idea out of the question? If you make it for me, I'll have your babies! Carbon fibre face with no numbers comes pretty close to my dream watch in this style!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know excatly where it would sit but this will give you some idea :
> ...


exactly the spec I was thinking about yesterday! Would love to see a picture of this once it's put together.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

NKD said:


> Is this custom idea out of the question? If you make it for me, I'll have your babies! Carbon fibre face with no numbers comes pretty close to my dream watch in this style!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I can do it, now whats this about babies.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can you do me one without any hands Roy?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh cobblers.... I like this one too now - all yellow superlumi please!! This model is going to be known as the RLT / Heinz 57!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can you do me one without any hands Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy this is it but with the date at four if possible. E-mail has been sent.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

How about one like this?

*scours ebay looking for a uterus for roy's babies*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

NKD , Start searching Ebay


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

NKD's minimalist design with the red seconds hand look really


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> NKD's minimalist design with the red seconds hand look really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its becoming rather difficult to choose


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

JoT said:


> NKD's minimalist design with the red seconds hand look really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should get a free one just for being such a great designer









I searched ebay but can't find a single uterus! I thought ebay had everything!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just made the first commisioned one with date near 4 o'clock. I cannot get it exactly on 4 o'clock as it will not line up properly with the calendar. I may try on the next one the calendar below the four slightly ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice









A quartz one would be nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It has a display back though Alex,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know,bonus
















Would not bother me,I could see when the battery went flat


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I know,bonus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

Is your Renis see through?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Only if you hold it up to the light









Roy do you have many Renis left,and can you do the required work


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Only if you hold it up to the light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice,I just have to do it









What a crowd puller or head turner it will be









Did you know I can tell the time with my renis


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I hope this caused no offence to any member


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> I have just made the first commisioned one with date near 4 o'clock. I cannot get it exactly on 4 o'clock as it will not line up properly with the calendar. I may try on the next one the calendar below the four slightly ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb - and the date is fine where it is, for me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great Alan







,

I think I'll do the date there on them all, thinking about it any lower and it would look wrong and too slanted.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I hope this caused no offence to any member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't offended my member with your Renis


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy, would a round date window look better?

I really like the no baton watch. One clarification: if you want lume, it's white. If you want colour, it's not luminous. Correct?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tried round Colin and I did'nt like it.









I have White , Yellow and Green luminova.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > You say the dots can be any colour, can they also be done in superluminova?
> ...


Sorry Roy. I read this post too.
















Right then.

No date, no batons, yellow luminova, yellow seconds. No hurry for me, we'll make it part of my next order when it's done. Do you want a separate PM?

No joy on the latest package, will PM you when it has arrived.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can you please email me it Colin ?

The packages should be there soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK not only is it difficult for me to decide between these.....




























Which ever would be undated and probably yellow luminova









The next problem is what suitable non-leather strap to put it on









Any suggestions guys?


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy

Is it possible to have the hands 'blued' so they are like the hour hand of the white faced RLT13? If so, how difficult are the hands to see against the carbon fibre dial?










Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If they were blued then you would not be able to see them against the dial.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> If they were blued then you would not be able to see them against the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought that may be the case but just thought I'd check if there was enough contrast between them - I have a black dialed watch with dark green hands that works quite well but if you looked at the hands and the dial separately you'd think the hands would be lost.

Will the dial be a matt or gloss finish?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ollyming said:


> Will the dial be a matt or gloss finish?
> 
> Cheers, Olly
> 
> ...


It depends how you hold it to the light. There is a gloss type lacquer over the carbon.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK not only is it difficult for me to decide between these.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The next problem is what suitable non-leather strap to put it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be good on a black kevlar style rubber?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > The next problem is what suitable non-leather strap to put it on
> ...


Thanks Paul they would look good the trouble is the lining is leather


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

didn't know that, I assume you've been through thr RLT site then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> didn't know that, I assume you've been through thr RLT site then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a fine tooth comb Paul many times and have got examples of most non leather types Roy has that I like , which is why I`ve got loads of HDN`s.









Its not Roy`s fault, strap makers don`t really consider veggies


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Are you sure the kevlar style one is leather lined









I have one here and it looks and feels the same both sides to me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Are you sure the kevlar style one is leather lined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve got one on my Buran 42mm which the covering from the sides has come off also looking closely at the holes for the buckle and watch pin shows a material which appears to be identical to leather









I wish it wasn`t as its a really nice strap, I will not throw this one away now I`ve got it but won`t buy any more. Shame really they are very nice


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The Carbon one is leather lined,and the Kevlar one is the same both sides.Roy sells 2 different types


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think we may be at cross purposes here Mac, this is the kevlar style, no lining and the edge looks and feels like rubber not leather?







mine is nearly new so I don't want to cut it up to look inside but I can't see any leather.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks nice... can someone recap the spec and find a pic of the back for me? Jon.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Specs :

40mm All steel case with screw on display back.

ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic wind movement.

The back :


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy said:


> Specs :
> 
> 40mm All steel case with screw on display back.
> 
> ...


Great spec Roy, Looks nice. Is the dial carbon effect or real carbon sheet and I see the strap is carbon grained leather, am I right?

Im tempted I have to say... shame its not a GMT to satisfy my GMT fettish!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The dial is made from REAL carbon fibre sheet. The strap is carbon fibre and leather.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I think we may be at cross purposes here Mac, this is the kevlar style, no lining and the edge looks and feels like rubber not leather?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one Paul, my one`s somewhat older and a bit more worn then yours with the covering having come off the sides.

I have checked using a lupe and even a pocket microscope especially the strap and watch pin holes, below the outer `Plastic` coating the inside appears fibreous, leather like.

I can`t be 100% certain but thats the problem while there`s a doubt I rather not risk it


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have just made the first commisioned one with date near 4 o'clock. I cannot get it exactly on 4 o'clock as it will not line up properly with the calendar. I may try on the next one the calendar below the four slightly ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see mine.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron, you don't have to wait long.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy thats it. Could you please e-mail me the payment instructions? Thanks for making such a fantastic looking watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Ron,


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Watch received, many thanks Roy









It's even better in real life than in the picture. It's going to be hard to capture the essence of this dial photographically - a beautiful characteristic of the carbon fibre is how the appearance constantly changes with movement and how the light hits it.

The font and polished bezel are just right, adding to the cool, high tech, look - and I love the electric blue seconds hand.

The engraving on the rotor is a nice touch (and I recall, from previous recent posts, the skill that goes into this tiny piece of enhancement).

Is it going to get an RLT number?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Alan,









I forgot about a number , yes we will make this the RLT 19.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not the "57" Roy, after Heinz


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Not the "57" Roy, after Heinz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea George,


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy, my RLT 19 with orange seconds hand arrived today.

Many thanks, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome,


----------

